# How much should a month old cockatiel weigh?



## ssbam1986 (Mar 15, 2013)

Just got a scale so I can start weighing my baby but not sure what he is supposed to weigh. His hatch date was March 15. I will weigh him in the morning and just wanted to know what the target was.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Every baby is different, there really is no target weight. Posting pictures of him would definitely help us tell if he looks good or not. The idea is that he gains weight every day.


----------



## ssbam1986 (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh Okay thanx! This is the only pic I have of him right now and it's from at least a week ago. will try to get some more up this evening. He seems like a healthy happy little guy and I will make sure he is gaining weight every day.:yellow pied::wf grey:


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

He is beautiful!!! There is such a range of weights depending on how big or little he is going to be. Also know when they fledge they can loose up to 10% of weight or loose nothing. whats important is they maintain and/or gain a bit. Today is day 32 for him so his weight could be just about set. Here is a general chart just to give you an idea but again anywhere in that range is normal and by weighing your bird daily at about the same time( I always get them before they eat in the am so i am getting an "empty" weight as best i can) you can note any changes. this page is very helpful 

http://www.cockatielcottage.net/weightgain.html


----------



## ssbam1986 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you that was really helpful! Seems like my guy is right on track!


----------

